# Getting a bike for the wife, is womens specific the way to go?



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

That is pretty much the gist of my question, we will be in LA for 3 weeks and what with the dollar so cheap to the Yen, and now it is road bike sale season, it seems a waste not to buy. Delta let's us take 2 check in items each, one of which can be a road bike! For free!

She is a beginner, 165cm tall and I plan on going to a few bike shops to try out some bikes and get a fitting. 

If you know any good bike shops in the area, we would like to go, so please suggest away. In Japan, they don't let you test ride bikes, they barely let you touch them, I have seen the Giant Flagship store in tokyo does have test ride days, but they only have 2 bikes to choose from 

I noticed the BMC ST02, seems like a lot of nice bike for $999. What do you think? I don't want her to end up on a bike she doesn't like.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't think you should let "women's specific" limit your choices. Make sure she is riding bikes that fit her, and let that be the rule. Sometimes I think the women's specific thing is merely a marketing ploy and pink paint... There may be some things like compact handlebars, a compact crank, and shorter reach shifters that improve her fit and provide for a range of gearing she is comfortable with... but you should be able to get those on many bike choices, not just "women specific".


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm an inch shorter than her and I ride men's bikes. She could go either way. She should test ride a few bikes and to get an idea of what she wants.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

il sogno said:


> I'm an inch shorter than her and I ride men's bikes. She could go either way. She should test ride a few bikes and to get an idea of what she wants.


Agree with this. She would probably fit on 50cm mens bike.
Specialized makes some nice women's bikes, Amira and Ruby.
My wife has a Ruby and likes it.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

The 48cm BMC ST02 has a TT OD 51cm, I guess this should be ok.

But we'll wait until she gets on a few before making any decisions. 

Thanks for the advice, I had heard that women tend to have different body proportions, which is why the women's specific exist.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

the_don said:


> The 48cm BMC ST02 has a TT OD 51cm, I guess this should be ok.
> 
> But we'll wait until she gets on a few before making any decisions.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I had heard that women tend to have different body proportions, which is why the women's specific exist.


I think the men vs. women body proportions (torso/leg/overall height) thing has been debunked.

I'm the same height as il sogno and have two unisex bikes in 49cm. TT measurements are 52 and 52.5cm. My legs and even more so my arms are kinda long for my height.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

I ride a men's bike. However, its a small size (can't recall what) to give me the shorter top tube to fit my reach (so I need head spacers to work with the saddle height). A WSD bike like the Orbea Diva geometry would be a better fit for me as the top tube is shorter, but the $7,000 was over my budget. And the other WSDs available were hideous.

Doesn't matter whether its a men's or WSD bike, just get the one that fits her best.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I also ride a men's bike. Actually both my road bikes are men's frames. My bran new one is a Felt F 5 48cm bike that really fits great. Definitely do not limit to just looking at WSDs, look at both and make sure the bike fits.


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

the_don said:


> That is pretty much the gist of my question, we will be in LA for 3 weeks and what with the dollar so cheap to the Yen, and now it is road bike sale season, it seems a waste not to buy. Delta let's us take 2 check in items each, one of which can be a road bike! For free!
> 
> She is a beginner, 165cm tall and I plan on going to a few bike shops to try out some bikes and get a fitting.
> 
> ...


Don't limit yourself to just WSD. Think of WSD as additional frame sizes. If she test rides a "men's bike", do not be put off by the "men's components". Sometimes the contact points (feet, rear, hands) lead you to think you don't fit the frame. A good business will help you figure out handlebar width, stem, etc and FIT the bike to her body.

At the very least, have the shop put on a woman's saddle if she does any test rides.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

Agreed, no such think as a Mens bike. Only a bike. If it fits it's all good.


----------

